# [firefox] Sometimes Screen Does Not Update



## Cinolt (Dec 7, 2016)

FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1
xorg-7.7_2
firefox-50.0.2,1
awesome-3.5.9,1
VESA graphics driver

When I browse website using firefox, sometimes the screen won't update immediately. For instance I would search something on Google, click a link to a new website, but the new website contents would not show up unless I switch to another window or I scroll down the page. This does not happen always, but frequent enough to be a nuisance.

I was  just wondering if anybody else had this issue? I don't think I've experienced this at all with rxvt-unicode, so I think that it is most likely something to do with firefox or the backend it uses to draw graphics.


----------

